# Leonid & Friends



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

Wow... an outstanding guitar solo, and excellent cover in general. Lead guitarist has an interesting fashion-sense.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

These musicians are great!!

I enjoyed and admired Chicago.


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

greco said:


> I enjoyed and admired Chicago.


Terry Kath was amazing. I much prefer the Chicago of pre 1980.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

That was superb! I'm a huge early Chicago fan, primarily because of Kath, and this has always been one of my favourites. The whole band is incredible but the guitar player nailed it. I'm hugely impressed


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I wish they'd cover this


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

greco said:


> These musicians are great!!
> 
> I enjoyed and admired Chicago.


This was our wedding song


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Gimper said:


> Wow... an outstanding guitar solo, and excellent cover in general. Lead guitarist has an interesting fashion-sense.


All I can say is wow, on this Concoction of musicians from Ukraine. Almost note for Note! The vocals are incredible!


----------

